
Sakti3’s quest for a better battery: Hype, funding, promises and a surprise sale - nols
http://qz.com/524268/sakti3s-quest-for-a-better-battery-hype-funding-promises-and-then-a-surprise-sale/
======
jacknews
Satki3, Theranos, uBeam. It seems this whole women in tech thing may be
helping some rather unscrupulous people attain high profiles and cash in,
confirming some prejudices, whereas what is actually needed is for women to
have equal access and opportunity to ordinary tech jobs.

